# Vampiro ¡ya son 3.000!



## romarsan

*Felicidades querido Vampiro, a ti por tus 3.000 posts que nos han ayudado con nuestras dudas y nos han hecho sonreir, a nosotros por tener el placer de compartir contigo. WR no sería lo mismo sin tu presencia. *

*Esta fiesta espero que pase la frontera de la noche y continúe durante el dia *

*Mientras llegan los amigos ... *

*Un beso y que siga el festejo *


----------



## Antpax

Felicidades campeón. Por un día podrás saltarte el régimen de sangre y tomarte una de estas, sobre todo si te la trae una de tu especie.

Bueno, pues eso, que muchas felicidades y sigamos viéndonos por estos lares.

Un abrazo.

Antie


----------



## alacant

Congratulations, vampiro,

3,000 posts, full of knowledge and humour.

Thank you, and long may we have the pleasure of your company,

Fly very high, ala


----------



## speedier

Hi Vampiro,

I agree wholeheartedly with Romarsan, Antpax and Alacant, and all that remains is to supply a little something for the party, which I feel will go on and on and ..........

Some *drinks* and a few *more drinks*

Congratulations on your 3000 posts, and keep 'em coming!


----------



## turi

Vaya Vampiro... ya has llegado a 3.000 sangrantes posts!!

Te deseo salud y fuerza para que puedas seguir aquí con nosotros hasta que los ceros se salgan de la casilla!!

Felicidades y gracias por compartir con nosotros buen humor y sabiduría!!


Un cordial saludo,

Juan


----------



## Rayines

¡¡¡¡¡Felicitaciones Vampiro, por muchos más!!!!....¡¡¡¡¡¡¡se ve que la noche es rendidora..........!!!!!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

Amigoooo!!!!!!! Gracias por esos posts tan interesantes y divertidos!!!
Gracias por compartirnos tu excelente humor y maravillosos conocimientos.

Un abrazototototototote!


----------



## Eugin

*Felicitaciones, Vampire Man!! *
Me uno a las palabras de agradecimiento y de reconocimiento por estar siempre dispuesto a compartir todo lo que sabes y tu buen humor!! 
3.000 gracias por estar acá y es cierto que este lugar ya no sería el mismo sin tí!!

Para festejar, traje una de las exquisiteces de la pastelería argentina, espero que te guste el dulce de leche!!!! 

Un beso bien grande!!


----------



## Metztli

*Vampiro!!! *

*No ha habido corona de ajos, ni balas de plata (benditas) ni estaca que te detenga... *

*Felicidades! *

*Llegar a tres mil no es de echílame otras, pero además que sean valiosos, útiles, y plagados de humor y de inteligencia lo es aun menos.*

*Gracias por tu buena voluntad para ayudar siempre y hacernos reir tanto.*

*Besotes!!!*


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Mio caro Vampiro...

Qué te puedo decir.... me encantan tus mordientes comentarios y esa manera que tienes de destrozar la yugular de los comentarios sangrantemente off-topic...

Menos mal que eres inmortal y no nos vas a faltar nunca.

Besos mil


----------



## SDLX Master

*3,000 Gratz Vampi!! *
*Don't stop sinking the fangs of knowledge into our minds. *
*A toast with a few units of O+  poured on a clean glass to cheer for many more post to come!!*
*Hugs,*
* Rog *​


----------



## Vampiro

*Ro*: Gracias por este hilo, gracias por tus palabras, por tus aportes en el foro, por tu ayuda permanente, por tu preocupación por cada detalle. Pero sobre todo gracias por ser como eres, una de las personas más lindas que conozco y que me privilegian con su amistad. Un gran beso.

*Antie*: Amigo, no me caben dudas de que más temprano que tarde nos tomaremos una cerveza en algún bar de Madrid, después de eso podremos ir de gira a recorrer museos, catedrales, galerías de arte y todas esas cosas que hacen los amigos cuando se juntan. 

*Ala*: Mi gaviota preferida, muchas gracias por tu saludo, amiga. Un abrazo para ti, y saludos al gato que te enseñó a volar. 

*Speedy*: Mi gran amigo y fuente de permanente consulta para mejorar mi tarzanezco inglés. Gracias por tu saludo y por toda tu ayuda en el foro. Un abrazo. 


*Juan*: No sé si “sangrantes”, pero algunos un tanto difíciles, jé. Gracias por los buenos deseos. Después del recorrido cultural con Antie, pasaré por Mijas a canturrear un poco en el bar, trata de mantener afinada tu nueva guitarra. 

*Rayines*: Qué linda sorpresa verte por aquí. Me encantan tus aportes en el foro, siempre atinados y poniendo una cuota de cordura cuando los ánimos se caldean un poco. No cambies. Un gran abrazo. 

*Uvita*: Amiga querida, esta fiesta no sería igual sin ti… gracias por venir. Un beso enorme para ti.

*Euge**: *Mmmm… dulce de leche, qué rico. Con los años que llevo de vuelta en Chile aún no me acostumbro a decirle “manjar”, para mi siempre será “dulce de leche”… mañas que tiene uno. Vuela un abrazo sobre la cordillera.

*Metztli**: *Jajajaa!!!, Ana, tus comentarios siempre me hacen reir, eres una de las personas más simpáticas que conozco. Un abrazo, y pasa, que la fiesta recién comienza. 

*Valeria*: Esa manera de actuar hace que a veces me envíen PM’s con saludos para toda mi familia, pero también me han hecho ganar amigos como tú, que por lejos me importa mucho más. Un beso, y gracias por estar aquí.

*Roger*: Gracias amigazo por venir a la fiesta. ¿Podremos contar con algunas botellas de pisco también?. Gracias por tu saludo.


Gracias a todos por los regalos, los tragos, las cervezas. Ahora un poco de música y que comience el festejo!!!

_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

No sé si llego a la fiesta o a la octava. No tengo disculpa, aunque estoy en obras, cambiando prudentemente una bañera por un plato de ducha, clamando para que venga el técnico a arreglar la lavadora, huyendo de los 31ºC y sensación térmica de 36º.
Pero ¿que es todo eso al lado de 3,000 valiosos, luminosos (con rayos suprarrojos) posts? 
Quiero contriuir a la fiesta con unas filloas de sangre, y como la del bípedo implume calificado humano con notorio con optimismo, está contada, medidas y pesada, habrá de ser de lechoncillo.


----------



## SDLX Master

Vampiro said:


> *Roger*: Gracias amigazo por venir a la fiesta. ¿Podremos contar con algunas botellas de pisco también?. Gracias por tu saludo.
> _


 
Servido Vampi. *Salud**! *


----------



## la_machy

*Cuero de hombre* (así les decimos en Sonora a los guapos). No sé si tengas enemigos, ¡pero vaya que tienes _un chorro_ de amigos!
Sólo quiero desearte un feliz cumplepost y decirte nuevamente que es mi placer compartir hilos contigo y leer ese estilo tan peculiar de ser, por lo que verdaderamente espero, al menos, que esos 3,000 se tripliquen.
No traje regalito, pero invité a un par de amigos (no sé si los conoces), por si querías escuchar algo especial.

Un beso,
Marie


----------



## Tampiqueña

Inmortal amigo:

Perdón por llegar cuando está taaan empezada la fiesta pero no estaba en mi casa y me perdí el inicio de la pachanga .

Muchas felicidades Vampiro, aunque debería felicitar a WR por contar contigo, tu inteligencia, sentido del humor y estar siempre dispuesto a brindar tu valiosa ayuda te hacen invaluable.

Un abrazote 

P.D. Para no llegar con las manos vacías traje un pastelito


----------



## Vampiro

*Manuel*:  Qué gusto verte por acá, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta todo ese trabajo.  Eres de esos amigos con cuales no se puede llevar sombrero, porque continuamente hay que estárselo quitando frente a tanta sabiduría e ingenio.  Un abrazo. 
 
*Marie*:  Gracias por venir, guapa, y gracias por los piropos.  Claro que conozco a tus amigos, será un gusto escucharlos cantar.  Besos. 
 
*Tampi*:  Hola!!!, que gusto que hayas venido, no ibamos a empezar a repartir daikiris sin tu presencia, no te preocupes.  Roger trajo unas botellas de pisco, podemos empezar con unos buenos pisco sour.  Un besote (me encantó el pastel )


----------



## Calambur

Siempre llegando tarde, yo… ¡uf! Y todos los amigos que te saludaron antes me han dejado sin palabras… pero por suerte me acordé de un inesperado vampiro del cine mudo. Es muy inocentón, pero aquí te lo dejo (cae como a los 6:40 minutos; aunque antes, como a los 3 minutos, comienza una escena de antología - Georges Méliès - L'Éclipse du soleil en pleine lune).

Espero contribuir a que te diviertas, como me divertís muchas veces con tus comentarios, y *¡**feliz cumpleposts!* (o como se diga). 

EDITO. ¡Perdón! (¡qué bruta soy!) Seguramente, ya conocés el film... Bueno, la intención era que lo recordaras.


----------



## piraña utria

Mi querido Vampi:

Eres de otra 'dimensión'...pero tu intelecto y humor, amigazo.

Necesitamos otros 3.000 tuyos.

Un abrazo,


----------



## Vampiro

*Calambur*: ¿Te refieres a que crees que conozco el film porque lo vi el día del estreno?...... No es para tanto, tengo mis añitos ya, pero gracias a un retrato que heredé de la familia Gray no se me notan tanto, jé.  Gracias por tu saludo, me gustó mucho la peli, no la conocía. Un beso.

*Piraña*: Qué gusto verlo por acá amigazo; el mismo gusto que me da encontrarlo por los hilos derrochando sapiencia y amabilidad.  Un abrazo, y muchas gracias. 
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Perdonad que me salga de la pauta y la finalidad de esta congrat. Pero no puedo guardar silencio ante el regalo que hace Calembour a Vampiro y de retroque a todos nosotros. 
¡Que imaginación!¡Que uso de los recursos especiales! No solo el episodio del sol y la luna, sino la sofistificación de 'The wandering stars' o la lluvia de espermatozoos que viene a continuación no tienen comparación en el cine de los últimos diez siglos.
Es un lujo formar parte de este gran círculo de amigos.


----------



## valdo

Muchas felicidades, Vampi


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¡Y lo que sabe! Nos acaba de dar una monografía sobre flechas y saetas en el 'Zolo españó'.
No es de extrañar. Los vampiros son longevos, sino imperecederos, y con el discurrir de los tiempos se ven y se aprenden muchas cosas.


----------



## Vampiro

*Valdo*:  Gracias, amigazo, por tu saludo.  Se te extraña en el Sólo Español; espero que reaparezcas pronto.
Un abrazo.
 
*Manuel*: No es sabiduría ni longevidad.  Es que cuando tocan temas como ese me acuerdo de todas las revistas de historietas que he leído. 
_


----------



## Vanda

Vamos, Vampiro!!!! Em frente!!! E apareça no nosso canto também!


----------



## Vampiro

*Vanda*: 
Muito obrigado, minha amiga.
Você me fez lembrar, uma canção de Almir Sater que canto às vezes
Um abraço

_Penso que cumprir a vida seja simplesmente_
_Compreender a marcha e ir tocando em frente_
_Como um velho boiadeiro levando a boiada_
_Eu vou tocando os dias pela longa estrada eu vou_
_Estrada eu sou_

_Conhecer as manhas e as manhãs,_
_O sabor das massas e das maçãs,_
_É preciso amor pra poder pulsar,_
_É preciso paz pra poder sorrir,_
_É preciso a chuva para florir_

_


----------



## chamyto

Más vale tarde que nunca......

Felicidades por los 3 000


----------



## colombo-aussie

Me uno a las felicitaciones Vampiro, ojalá sigas asutándonos con tus conocimientos.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

*Chamyto *y* Colombo-aussie*:
Qué gratísima sorpresa, amigos... gracias.
Espero verlos más seguido.  Por razones de tiempo he visitado muy poco el GV, y apenas si me paseo por el foro de terminología especializada; pero siempre es un gusto encontrarlos.
Un abrazo.


(Qué buena caricatura, jejejee.  Gracias )
_


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Felicidades, Vampi !
¿Qué puedo decir que no se haya dicho ya?
Sólo que me encantan tus contribuciones, compañero; derrochan humor y simpatía, y alegran el "ambiente" de los hilos, y aún más cuando estos son demasiado encorsetados... Es de agradecer 
¡A por otros 3.000!
Saludetes.
Jacquy


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¿3000 vampiros? ¡Nooooooooooooo!


----------



## romarsan

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¿3000 vampiros? ¡Nooooooooooooo!



Nope... uno que vale por tres mil


----------



## Vampiro

*Lady Jekyll*: Muchas gracias, milady, un placer y una grata sorpresa verla por aquí. Bienvenida a la fiesta, aunque es tarde aún no termina.

*Juan Jacob Vilalta*: No te preocupes, amigo, suelo deambular a solas por el foro. No habrán 3000 Vampiros. Prometido.

*Romarsan*: Hola otra vez, guapa… gracias por el cumplido. Un beso.

_


----------



## Mirlo

Mi querido Vampi: Un mes después... te felicito por tu valorosa contribución.
Y que sean muchas más..
Con amor...
M


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Si me descuido un poco más te felicito por los 4.000.

¡Enhorabuena!

Más vale tarde que nunca ( y yo me lo tomé al pie de la letra).

Un saludo,

Ishould


----------



## Vampiro

*Mirlo*: Querida amiga, se te extrañaba.  Gracias por tu saludo, y espero que coincidamos con más frecuencia en el foro, aunque últimamente visito con más frecuencia el foro especializado que el GV.
Un abrazo.
 
*Ishould haveknown*: Otra gratísima sorpresa, muchas gracias por tu saludo.
 

_


----------



## Aviador

Me sumo, Vampi, a las felicitaciones.
Perdón por haber llegado tarde a la fiesta, pero más vale tarde que nunca.
Espero que sumes muchas aportaciones más porque siempre es un placer leer tus agudos, certeros y vampirescos (sea lo que sea eso) comentarios.
Como dirían nuestros amigos allende el At-lan-ti-co: ¡A por los 4000! (Disculpen, traté de hacer un comentario estilo Vampiro, pero no tengo el talento).

Saludos.


----------



## romarsan

Aviador said:


> Me sumo, Vampi, a las felicitaciones.
> Perdón por haber llegado tarde a la fiesta, pero más vale tarde que nunca.
> Espero que sumes muchas aportaciones más porque siempre es un placer leer tus agudos, certeros y vampirescos (sea lo que sea eso) comentarios.
> Como dirían nuestros amigos allende el At-lan-ti-co: ¡A por los 4000! (Disculpen, traté de hacer un comentario estilo Vampiro, pero no tengo el talento).
> 
> Saludos.




Jajaja, no te salió mal Aviador


----------



## Vampiro

*Aviador*: Ni te imaginas el gusto que me da verte por acá.
Eres una de las personas que siempre es grato encontrar en el foro, con aportes certeros y trato siempre amable.
He aprendido mucho de tus intervenciones, y no sólo de terminología aeronáutica.
A propósito qué buen aporte ese del “aerodino”, confieso que me picaban las manos por escribir preguntando si tenía algo que ver con la aerolínea de Los Picapiedras. 
Gracias por tu saludo, amigo.
Nos seguimos viendo (espero)
 


(Hola de nuevo, Ro)
_


----------



## swift

Esto no tiene nombre. He llegado tardísimo. ¿Cómo repararlo?

Veamos...

Ser vampiro se ha puesto de moda. Pero el nuestro estuvo allí antes que todos. No hay ninguno como nuestro Vampiro: mordaz, incisivo, franco y directo. Y si a eso le sumamos conocimientos tres veces milenarios, muy buen hacer y simpatía... Creo que el molde se rompió desde la noche de los tiempos.

Un saludo caluroso de uno que no es nosferatu,


José
_ (Creo que Vampiro ya me mordió ).


----------



## Vampiro

*Swift*: Gracias por tu saludo, amigo.
Son demasiados halagos para un simple quiróptero de lidia como yo, pero se agradecen.
De conocimientos milenarios nada, sólo he sido un gran picoteador de libros toda mi vida, pero eso no tiene mucha gracia si la primera tele la tuve a los doce años, jé.
A propósito, es verdad, cuántos vampiros se ven en televisión últimamente.  Y pensar que durante años junto a mi compadre Drácula éramos los únicos conocidos. 
Saludinhos.
_


----------



## Fernita

Un poco tarde pero no quiero dejar pasar este evento.
Muchas felicitaciones Vampirito por tus 3000 posts. 

PD: Casi nunca entro a Congrats, por eso pido disculpas por tanto retraso.


----------



## gatogab

Porca miseria, Vampi!!!!
Llegué  276 posts atrasado.
Buena suerte.
Gatos y Vampiros, señores de la noche.


----------



## Vampiro

*Fernita*: Nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena.  Una verdadera alegría verte por acá.
Yo tampoco visito mucho este sector del foro, mis disculpas por demorarme en responder.
Muchas gracias por tu saludo.
Un gran abrazo, amiga.
 
*Gatogab*: Maestro, un gusto recibir tu saludo.  Muy agradecido.
Y no te preocupes, que 276 post al ritmo que tuve la semana pasada, es poco atraso.
Un gran abrazo y espero que coincidamos más seguido; siempre es un gusto leerte.
 
_


----------



## Lexinauta

Siempre hay (¡ay!) alguien que llega más tarde. Me retrasé porque estaba esperando que se secara un poquito el regalo.
Aquí te lo mando, ya está bien, _curado_, junto con mi *felicitaciones* por el _cuarto_ milenio.
_Noblesse oblige._


----------



## romarsan

Lexinauta said:


> Siempre hay (¡ay!) alguien que llega más tarde. Me retrasé porque estaba esperando que se secara un poquito el regalo.
> Aquí te lo mando, ya está bien, _curado_, junto con mi *felicitaciones* por el _cuarto_ milenio.
> _Noblesse oblige._



¿Noblesse oblige a poner morcillas a secar? 

OMG, cómo ha cambiado la aristocracia.


----------



## SDLX Master

Vampi, ¿todavía queda Pisco o ya fue?


----------



## Vampiro

*Lexinauta*: Gracias por tu saludo.
No entendí muy bien eso de “Noblesse oblige” (¿cuál nobleza y a quién obliga?  )
De todas maneras… un gusto verte por acá.
Saludos.
 
*Roger*: Algo queda, amigazo, y si falta siempre podemos salir a comprar un poco más. 
_


----------

